# Shingles



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I just saw a public awareness ad about shingles on TV. It says "I had this burning sensation...." Well, it is much worse than that. It is nothing like a just a rash, it is deep, excruciating internal pain. If you are over fifty you are susceptible. It seems like something that is triggered by stress or illness. The good news is that you can get a vaccine to prevent it...the bad news is that it costs at least $200. But do it. 

When I first started having symptoms, after a very stressful time, I thought it was my liver. I was terrified. I did figure it out...even before the rash appeared, but for a good 24 hours I thought I was going to die. As it happened, I actually had a fairly mild case. A fairly mild case was the worst pain I have ever know. I couldn't sleep until I discovered that propped up on lots of pillows helped. It was three weeks of terrible pain, not localized on the skin, but deep internal pain. I had a mild case.

So, let me plead with all my dear friends to get the vaccine. 

Now let me tell you another story. 
When my dear mother was near the end of her life at 61 years of age....she had a brain tumor and all her organs were shutting down. She had not been awake for several days when the whole left side of her face broke out in shingles. Shingles on the face is certainly the most horribly painful kind. The priest came that night to give her last rights. I was worn and tired and screamed at heaven for this terrible torture. I swear that I stood above my mother and watched them...the terrible, painful shingles disappear before my eyes. It was a miracle. She died two days later, but quietly and without pain.

I am waxing nostalgic again, but the point of my post is to encourage my dear friends to avoid this horrible pain by getting the vaccine.:wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I fortunately have never had shingles (i better knock on wood now) but my mom has and oh the pain she was in. 

*Shingles (Herpes zoster) is an extremely painful skin rash caused by the Varicella zoster virus, the same virus that causes chickenpox. In people who have had chickenpox, the virus is never fully cleared from the body; instead, it remains dormant in the nerve tissues. When physical or emotional stresses to the body weaken the immune system, the virus reactivates and spreads along the nerve fibers to the particular area of skin supplied by the involved nerve (called a dermatome). The virus responsible for chickenpox and shingles is a member of the Herpesviruses.
*
When i was getting my vaccines for class, i saw that there was a vaccine for shingles. I truly feel for those that have had or have shingles.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> I just saw a public awareness ad about shingles on TV. It says "I had this burning sensation...." Well, it is much worse than that. It is nothing like a just a rash, it is deep, excruciating internal pain. If you are over fifty you are susceptible. It seems like something that is triggered by stress or illness. The good news is that you can get a vaccine to prevent it...the bad news is that it costs at least $200. But do it.
> 
> When I first started having symptoms, after a very stressful time, I thought it was my liver. I was terrified. I did figure it out...even before the rash appeared, but for a good 24 hours I thought I was going to die. As it happened, I actually had a fairly mild case. A fairly mild case was the worst pain I have ever know. I couldn't sleep until I discovered that propped up on lots of pillows helped. It was three weeks of terrible pain, not localized on the skin, but deep internal pain. I had a mild case.
> 
> ...


I received the vaccine less than two weeks ago. Our local supermaket pharmacy (Safeway) is one place besides the doctor's office that can adminster the shingles vaccine.

Sylvia, the vaccine should not cost anything. I did not have to pay a penny ... even to the pharmacy at Safeway. We have Blue Cross/Blue Shield (federal) ... but, for anyone to have to pay $200 or more for the vaccine is outrageous. 

The vaccine does not guarantee 100% that one will not get the virus. However, if one does get it, it is not supposed to be as bad as for someone who does not receive the vaccination.

Thank you, Sylvia, for encouraging our friends to get the vaccine if they haven't already. The good news is that one only needs to be vaccinated once ... and, that's it for a lifetime.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

After seeing Laurel's groomer with shingles on her face, especially her eye area, I ' m going to ask my Doctor, about the vaccine, when I see her in August! Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I had no idea there was a vaccine for this Sylvia! Thank you so much for this information. I'll be in line for one sometime in the near future. I know several people who have had shingles and I can tell you, I don't want to be one of them! :blink:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for posting this, Sylvia..I will be 60 this year-ouch!:HistericalSmiley: I am aware of the vaccine and plan to get it, but should I wait until age 65 or can I get it now? Anyone else?


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for information Sylvia! My mom had them last year on the top of her head and it was AWFUL!! She was in so much pain. Yes, most people get them after the age of 50 but it is possible for younger people as well. My DH got Shingles when he was 27 years old. It was an extremely stressful time in his life when he was starting his business. He said he has never experienced such pain in his life! The TV ad needs to be more real about this! Anyway, thank you for the information.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have had shingles *TWICE*. I continued to have nerve pain for years after the first time, and even sometimes now if I get under extreme stress (we call the pain my stress barometer!) The 2nd time I didn't even recognize it as shingles (different spot) & went to the dr. & she diagnosed it so I went on the antiviral early & it didn't develop so much. 
I don't know if I can take the shot or not now that I have had it twice. Hummmm, need to check into that when I am in the US next fall.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

My husband had shingles once. It was caused by stress. He was lucky because he did not have any pain or itching. I saw the rash on his back and sent him right away to the doctor. But my mom had a friend who was in pain for a long time because she did not go to the doctor early enough.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have a hard time with multi-quoting so let me just address a couple of things. Yes, if you are over fifty you should get it...well you could get it younger too, unless, of course, you never had chicken pox. 
If you do catch it right away, an anti-viral shot will reduce the severity. I didn't even notice the rash in the beginning though, the pain felt like it was in an organ.
I'm glad to hear that you can get the vaccine for free. My aunt asked her doctor and she had to order the vaccine from a pharmacy and take it to the doctor. Even though she is on medicare and has supplemental insurance, she had to pay $200. But, I think that since awareness has grown, it may be covered now.
Oh cheese, Sandi...twice! You had better get the vaccine.

Now listen to me, here I am giving advice, but do you think *I* had the vaccine? Duh, no. I was telling DH to get it last night, but I just keep putting it off for myself.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I've really been thinking of getting it too since I'm 60. But like for our dogs now I'm a little worried about any vaccine. I have to find out if there's formaldehyde in it as a preservative, or whatever since I'm allergic to that. I know several people who had shingles and it's supposed to be horrible. I will def get the shot if it's formaldehyde free.
Sandi - I thought you can only get it once? Interesting!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Ihad the vaccine last January a few months after I turned 60. My DH insur. paid for it. DuPont Aetna. If you had chicken pox as a child or any time you should get the vaccine.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> I've really been thinking of getting it too since I'm 60. But like for our dogs now I'm a little worried about any vaccine. I have to find out if there's formaldehyde in it as a preservative, or whatever since I'm allergic to that. I know several people who had shingles and it's supposed to be horrible. I will def get the shot if it's formaldehyde free.
> Sandi - I thought you can only get it once? Interesting!!


Sue, I think it is like any other herpes virus, it surfaces, does it's damage and then goes dormant again. It never goes away, it just hides. So, you can get it again.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

And I have been told by my friend who is a micro-biologist professor at a university that she can almost guarantee that I will have it a third time! Sylie is right, it is awful. Ask me when we meet to tell you my story of when police showed up at my door in TX in flack suits and thought I was being held hostage (shingles related)---true story!
I get really careful when my posterior nerves start to burn!


----------



## cig212 (Jan 15, 2012)

I was 45 when I got a real severe case. I ended up in the hospital and they did a heart cath. I begged for meds to relieve the pain I was having. I walked the floors on their cardiac care unit half the night, I finally decided to leave the hospital. I tried to get out of the hospital to get to my car for a cig and some advil, hospital exits were locked....total violation of fire hazzards. To make the story a little shorter, I wanted out of the hospital that didn't treat my pain. I called the police on them and told them I was being held hostage, in excruciating pain. Fast forwarding another day there, I was going to take a shower before I was discharged and looked in the mirror and saw these blood filled blisters on my chest, I turned around and they were across my back. I called the nurse and she looked, it covered 2 dermatomes. She said the doc would be in shortly and that I should have him look at it. He came in to discharge me and said ohhh, you have shingles.....little s..t made me suffer and did a heart cath on me and those guys didn't even notice the rash when they stuck their stethscope in my gown. I suffered for weeks. I have to laugh at what these scared cat docs r giving for meds. A lidocain patch, which is novocain. You can only use one patch (it was 3 x 3 I think)can only use it on unopened skin so you get one small area to cover, then in 3 days you can put another one on another area. So you never get to use it on all the shingles....
I got the shingles cause I babysit my grand daughter and she had one of her vaccinations. The vaccine they receive is a live attenuated vaccine and it is shed in sneezes, sniffles etc for 2 weeks. 
If you research you will see shingles is now a epidemic and kids are getting it. We are getting it because a certain percentage of people will be suseptible to the live attenuated vaccine which is shed for 2 weeks after innoculation.
I survived, I 'm glad it wasn't a heart attack, which they thought I was having. Just shingles in the wrong dermatome.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Cig, that is a horror story. I don't think any kind of pain meds helped me at all. Well, the only time I wasn't miserable was coctail hour, but one just can't stay tipsy all day.

I'm going to follow your advise and read up on it...I thought you could only get it if your had chickenpox.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

My professor got Shingles recently and was not off work for it :blink: (I am wondering if it is as contagious as chicken pox). They sent him back home later that day I remember and he returned when he was better. 

I didn't know that there is a vaccine for it. Good info, Sylvia


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sylvia, feel free to correct me but here's what my family was told. 

I had the vac at 50. There is a HIGH occurrence in my family. My mother was hospitalized for 2 weeks with shingles at 72. Her mid section looked like hamburger meat. Sorry! She had applied bengay (ouch) to them before we got her to the dr, who admitted her. Most people mistake them for something else. My family believes this episode set off her demensia. She was never the same post shingles. 
They come from chicken pox as child that are in the spine dormant. They are adult chicken pox. 
The statistics the team of dr that treated my dear mother told us this. 
If under 65, get the shot if it runs in your family or your health is compromised. 
Most come after stress but not all do. 
Most people are elderly. 
Get to dr FAST for anti viral shots (I don't rem name)
You can get the shot if you have had them. 
Most times the second attack is worse. 
If you get the vac, you need to keep up with newer vaccines for shingles as yours may become inafective. Your dr might not remember. 
It's kinda like inoculation for internal chicken pox as an adult. 
My mom, aunt, uncles all had them. 

This is what my family was told before we all got the shot. I was scared to get it, but did.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

They can lead to bells palsy of the face too. Happened to my co worker. 
I don't rem hearing they were contagious. They do tell you to stay away from pregnant women and babies for period of time after the vaccine.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Katkoota said:


> My professor got Shingles recently and was not off work for it :blink: (I am wondering if it is as contagious as chicken pox). They sent him back home later that day I remember and he returned when he was better.
> 
> I didn't know that there is a vaccine for it. Good info, Sylvia


Kat, shingles isn't contagious per se, but a person who has never had chicken pox or the vaccine can get chickenpox from a person in the early stages of a shingles outbreak.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> Sylvia, feel free to correct me but here's what my family was told.
> 
> I had the vac at 50. There is a HIGH occurrence in my family. My mother was hospitalized for 2 weeks with shingles at 72. Her mid section looked like hamburger meat. Sorry! She had applied bengay (ouch) to them before we got her to the dr, who admitted her. Most people mistake them for something else. My family believes this episode set off her demensia. She was never the same post shingles.
> They come from chicken pox as child that are in the spine dormant. They are adult chicken pox.
> ...


Hmmm, I was under 65 when I got it, but then my mother did have it also.

What I have read is that one vaccine is forever, but it doesn't totally prevent it, you may still be susceptible, but it will be less severe. The vaccine is a live virus. I hope they do come up with a better vaccine in the future. Although, all the kids who got vaccinated for chickenpox will not get shingles...in fifty years it will be gone.


As for getting an anti-viral shot, that will help to reduce the severity and duration. The problem is that within that time period it is hard to diagnose unless you recognize the symptoms. Did you read what cig wrote about being treated for heart problems?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I know people get them all ages, but more are elderly is what dr told. Shot is a one time thing, but my dr said I'd prob need a booster one day when they come out with a newer one. she said happens alot with new viral vacines. She compared it to flu shots. I didn't realize you could get CP from a person with shingles. I read what cig wrote. Horrible.


----------



## cig212 (Jan 15, 2012)

Here is a picture of it when it was almost gone. I had zillions of mini blood blisters, then they scab over then disappear. There is still a different hue to my skin where the shingles were.
It was the chickenpox vaccine that my grand daughter got which reactivated my dormant virus. I did get antivirals in pill form, perhaps it helped but I know it was over a month before I had any kind of relief. The percocet helped in that I could fall asleep and shingles can be systemic, so the person whose grandmother had it, that's probably what happened to her.
Here's a picture I hope.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Syl
My poor aunt was 90 and got them in her EAR.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh you poor dear. Looks like my moms. Now I understand. Her vaccine did it. That's why they told me stay clear of kids I bet after shingles vac. Thanks for sharing those facts.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I would say w/90 that would be more than "ear-i-tating! not funny.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Here was info (FAQ)on the drug makers page about shingles and the vaccine: What is Shingles: FAQs
Doesn't appear it has formaldehyde so I'll probably get it.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, I have had shingles.....Horrible, horrible pain. I woke up one morning and the pain was so bad, I called the doctor immediately. They had forgotten and left the answering machine on. I tried and tried to no avail. I put my clothes on and went to the office and told the receptionist, I needed help immediately, I was in severe pain. Believe it or not, they took me right back to see a doctor. He walked in and I told him I did not know what was wrong but it was horrible pain in my back and I could hardly breathe. He said I know what is wrong with you but let me take a long. When he looked at my back and it was broken out, he said, "You have shingles." I was 47 yrs old and I had just lost my beloved cocker spaniel. I guess the stress of losing him, broke those dormant chicken pox virus out in the form of shingles. What I would like to know is, can you get the shot after having shingles? 

Your picture looks like my back and mine went around under my arm and left breast. You are in pain and it starts to itch intensly. Not a good thing to have. Yes, if you are wise and know about it, get the shot please. You do not want to have shingles.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Yes, I have had shingles.....Horrible, horrible pain. I woke up one morning and the pain was so bad, I called the doctor immediately. They had forgotten and left the answering machine on. I tried and tried to no avail. I put my clothes on and went to the office and told the receptionist, I needed help immediately, I was in severe pain. Believe it or not, they took me right back to see a doctor. He walked in and I told him I did not know what was wrong but it was horrible pain in my back and I could hardly breathe. He said I know what is wrong with you but let me take a long. When he looked at my back and it was broken out, he said, "You have shingles." I was 47 yrs old and I had just lost my beloved cocker spaniel. I guess the stress of losing him, broke those dormant chicken pox virus out in the form of shingles. What I would like to know is, can you get the shot after having shingles?
> 
> Your picture looks like my back and mine went around under my arm and left breast. You are in pain and it starts to itch intensly. Not a good thing to have. Yes, if you are wise and know about it, get the shot please. You do not want to have shingles.


Dianne, that is so scary what you went through. Thank goodness your doctor was there to see you right away. And, Diane, you were only 47.

Until I started reading this thread (thank you, Sylvia ... and, get that darn shot!)
I didn't realize how painful and serious shingles is. I am soooo glad I got the vaccine last month!

I think most of you know I have MS. For quite some time, there has been ongoing research in regard to a possible connection between chicken pox and MS. I didn't understand why there might possibly be a connection ... until I started reading more about how shingles attacks the nervous system. I've been wondering why so many people are suddenly being diagnosed with MS ... including a lot of celebrities. Now I wondering if MS really is triggered by an exacerbation of the chicken pox virus that stays silent in our bodies for so many years. I realize that with MS other causes continue to be researched, such as the environmental issues, etc. ... but, in the meantime, I am suddenly doing a lot of research on shingles.

In addition, I cannot believe how many commercials I see on TV every day encouraging people to get the shingles vaccine.

Dianne, I quickly Googled to see if one can get the vaccine after already having shingles ... and, the answer is ... yes, you can get the vaccine.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Dianne, you can and should get the vaccine if you have had shingles. It doesn't 100% prevent another outbreak, but it may, and at least it would reduce the severity.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow! I am just getting a few minutes to go back and read the other posts on the thread ... and, I just cannot believe how bad the shingles virus can get. I do have one friend who had it several years ago and she was so sick. And, she is otherwise, a very healthy person.

Thanks to everyone for sharing your exeriences. And, thanks once again to you, Sylvia, for starting this thread. 

Sandi, now I am dying to know what happened to you with your experience when the police thought you were being held hostage!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sylvia my bil had shingles last year on his neck, he went through **** for months, it was horrible watching him in pain, he's a strong minded man who would never let you see any pain he had, but we could see it in his eyes and finally he talked about the **** he was going through, I would'nt wish shingles on my worse enemy
My husband and I both had the shot, we got the shot at Walgreens, our insurance covered the whole thing. Please get the shot


----------



## SLP21 (Dec 4, 2010)

A few years ago I got shingles, on the right side of my forehead area and up into my scalp, so painful I had a hard time brushing my hair or putting it up!

I was 25 when I got it (was during a stressful time)! So it can happen at any age! 

Thanks for sharing about the vaccine, I'll have to look into it because I don't want to go through that pain again


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Wow! I am just getting a few minutes to go back and read the other posts on the thread ... and, I just cannot believe how bad the shingles virus can get. I do have one friend who had it several years ago and she was so sick. And, she is otherwise, a very healthy person.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for sharing your exeriences. And, thanks once again to you, Sylvia, for starting this thread.
> 
> Sandi, now I am dying to know what happened to you with your experience when the police thought you were being held hostage!


Yes Sandi, I want to hear that story too~~It sounds so interesting!!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Yes Sandi, I want to hear that story too~~It sounds so interesting!!!!


Sandi is such a tease. Remember when she evacuated the wife of the head of the CIA? Did she ever tell us another word? No. I will bet that she has dozens of stories that would captivate us, but she only gives us a little hint. Well, hey that's part of what makes Sandi so special. 

I am going to Hilton Head...just to hear that story.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

to get this sounds more annoying than I imagined. 

Thanks for the info guys. 



Snowbody said:


> Here was info (FAQ)on the drug makers page about shingles and the vaccine: What is Shingles: FAQs
> Doesn't appear it has formaldehyde so I'll probably get it.


informative web source. :thumbsup:

From what I am reading in this thread, so you can get shingles before the age of 50. and from what I am reading in that website, yet you can't get the vaccine before that?


----------



## Nervusrek (Apr 17, 2012)

My (now 26-year-old) daughter developed shingles when she was only SIX years old!!!! It started as a dime-size spot on her chest but quickly spread upwards & outward until it reached her spine. The total blistered area was approximately one square foot on her tiny body. The doctor said it was very rare in children but not unheard of. She'd be playing & rough housing one minute then doubled over, screaming in pain the next. There wasn't anything I could do to relieve that terrible pain.

Of course, she couldn't go to school until the blisters dried up because, even though one CANNOT catch shingles from someone that has it, one CAN catch chicken pox if they're not immune to the chicken pox virus. 

My husband later developed shingles twice -- once in his 30s & once in his 40s. He could finally empathize w/our little girl's misfortune (although neither case was anywhere close to the size or amount of pain she'd experienced.) 

Needless to say, when we reach the appropriate age, we WILL be getting the vaccine.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Very good post.
I just want to add that I had shingles, when I was 20 years old - I went through 2 major inflamations of my tonsils - both resulted in the internal abscess and I ended in a surgery in the end, but in between I developed shingles all along my facial nerve in a shape of NIKE logo (along the nerve) and the second day it started at my waist area....I didn't know, what was happening, but my mom (slightly freaked out) started to pump me with her Chinese immune enhancer and literally dipped me into the Tea-Tree oil. She was able to stop the waist one, but it took almost 2-3 weeks till my cheek cleared.
The blood tests showed, that my immune system was almost non-existing.
I've never had it after that, but I have to say, it only starts as itching and tingling....everything after that is VERY PAINFUL.

What I wanted to say, shingles does NOT effect only for people after 40-50, but everyone, who has immunity issues or a major stress in their life.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

From what I understand the vaccine is recommended for people over 50 (until recently over 60) because they are at the greatest risk, in fact the older you are the more likely you will get it. The only reason I see why it is not recommended for younger people is because of the cost...from Merck the price is $161.50. I would imagine that if you are younger, but at risk you could get it, but your insurance wouldn't pay for it. That is just what I gathered from my reading on the subject.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

When I got the shot at 50, all they asked me was if I had the chickenpox. I got it because others in my family had them over 60. But I wanted shot now. The age for vaccine is only a guideline. They will give it to you free at some drugstores. Don't forget it's like any virus vaccine, you need to watch for boosters as they become available.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Does anyone know if medicare covers it for people of a certain age?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Does anyone know if medicare covers it for people of a certain age?


Sandi, what I read is that you need to fight to get medicare to cover it. Others have said it is free. I know that Safeway (supermarket) offers the vaccine, but I don't know if or what it costs. The price I last quoted was what Merck charges.
I went to school with the current CEO of Merck...his salary last year was seven figures, it must feel great to know you are making more money than you could ever use, by charging people a lot of money for drugs that, save lives, shorten lives, have horrendous side-affects, prevent disease, lengthen lives but in misery. I am not a fan. He was a skinny little dork who wore white socks with black shoes, now he is a rotund important old man.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Does anyone know if medicare covers it for people of a certain age?


Sandi - here's an article that was in the NY Times last year about it and the Medicare issue: Few Takers for the Shingles Vaccine - NYTimes.com


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Sue---very informative article & yes, you can get it again, and again, and again! That is why I want to get the shot when I am stateside this fall. I have the post-hepatic neuralgia & it can still be painful after so many years! 
I am not even sure what sort of medicare coverage I have. . . I will pay if I have to and it will be worth it!


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

The one thing that I can't seem to find an answer to is if I've never had chickenpox do I still have to worry about shingles?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Rocks said:


> The one thing that I can't seem to find an answer to is if I've never had chickenpox do I still have to worry about shingles?


If you've never had chicken pox ... you cannot get shingles. However, you CAN get chicken pox if you have contact with the open sores of someone who has shingles. 

Just google your question and you will find many medical links and hospitals that confirm this. I've also heard that if one has never had chicken pox as a child ... that it can be much worse as an adult.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jerry, I don't know your age but if you get pregnant you will need an inoculation against chicken pox also.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Jerry, I don't know your age but if you get pregnant you will need an inoculation against chicken pox also.


Being a 50 year old male if I get pregnant someone please shoot me! :blush:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Rocks said:


> The one thing that I can't seem to find an answer to is if I've never had chickenpox do I still have to worry about shingles?


No and neither does my son as he had the chicken pox vaccine.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Rocks said:


> Being a 50 year old male if I get pregnant someone please shoot me! :blush:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
OK! will do!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------

